# Can Any One Tell Me About This Omega Watch I Have Bought Please?



## Benbo (May 5, 2009)

Bought an omega watch off ebay, item description is as below:

Here is your chance to own a beautiful omega watch, dated back to the world war two era, (1945)

this watch works and is in great order and has its orignal strap unlike most ones of the same model that is being sold

Movement: Omega in-house 16J manual wind caliber 30T2SC (center seconds). dates to around 1944-1945. Correct white "economy" nickel-plate finish as used on all WWII Omega military models. Originally delivered by Omega "adjusted for chronometer" according to original spec. Movement serviced Spring 2006 and runs beautifully.

Case: Fully Stainless steel, "waterproof" screwback, approx 35mm diameter without crown, 18mm drilled lugs. Lightly polished, some minor tool scratches to caseback (see photos) from slipped tool by previous owner. Noticeable on close inspection but do not detract from appearance of watch when worn. Drilled springbar lugs. Outer caseback is unmarked but I obtained the watch already lightly polished, unknown if there were markings originally. Diameter approx. 35mm. Ref. 2179/4

Crystal: Acryllic. Unmarked, free of noticeable scratches.

the bracelet i have found out is a 8220 bracelet made in the 1960's Ref. no is 8220, same as 1036 and 1502. Bracelet has full length of more than 6Â½ inches (16.6cm). Has all five removable links. Perfect factory finish with satin outer rows and polished inner rows. Clasp opens and closes firmly as it should. Clasp is signed 8220-STAINLESS STEEL- OMEGA. I add two original Omega 511 endlinks, please not that these endlinks are not N.O.S. they will fitt on most 18mm lugs cases. this happends to worth alot more that the watch as its worth about Â£600-650 anyone that would just like the bracelet i would sell at Â£220.

Could some one please provide me with some infromation regarding the watch, possibly what it is worth?

http://i.ebayimg.com/21/!BTHfN2wBGk~...vkdnKEQ~~_1.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/16/!BTHf3(!BG...#33;3qg~~_1.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/12/!BTHgKhgBGk~...vngOg7g~~_1.JPG

Any help woluld be appreciated.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Dare i ask if it came from India or not h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, if you bought it off ebay then you probably paid what its worth, collectors and dealers scour ebay for watches and would have seen this one too....


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> Dare i ask if it came from India or not h34r:


I've always wondered about the watches I've seen listed in India, from one particular seller. Something seems off about them but I don't know what it is. *Do you know?* (I think it's something about the dials which puts me off buying one I want in particular that comes up now and again).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, I know.....

Omega never made purple dials....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Benbo

What markings are on the case back?

I find listings like this interesting - for example the bracelet is worth Â£600 to Â£650 but I'll sell it for Â£220. Doesn't make sense to me.

I have no idea what its worth but I wouldn't have paid Â£400 from that listing.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Yes, I know.....
> 
> Omega never made purple dials....


Oops, maybe that came out wrong. I highlighted it incase it was being skimmed and I actually want to know what it would mean if it _had_ come from India?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

India have a reputation for redialing watches in some lurid colours.....


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah cool, cheers.


----------



## Benbo (May 5, 2009)

The face of the watch is a sepia like colour, on the back of the watch it is marked, marsali 1945, under the rear cover it is marker 16 jewels omega and swiss. There is also a little scale labelled A and R with a needle on. On the rear of the back cover there is what I am presuming is a serial code (2179/4 - I think). Also on the reverse of the rear voer is a triangle with the omega mark in and below that is swiss made stamped , engraved in it. And tat the very top is is marked, acier inoxydable. Hope that helps


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Is this the same watch that is for sale on m w r ?

David


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

So you buy it on ebay - knowing nothing about it - for Â£400 and then post it for sale 1 day later at Â£450.

And you buy it on ebay using a zero feedback account which has been registered for less than a day.

Is the ebay seller 'ollydolly' the same as 'olivertewson' selling it on MWR ???

I guess you are talking the p!ss here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Omega-1945-wind-up-m...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Robert said:


> So you buy it on ebay - knowing nothing about it - for Â£400 and then post it for sale 1 day later at Â£450.
> 
> And you buy it on ebay using a zero feedback account which has been registered for less than a day.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was thinking.

David


----------



## Benbo (May 5, 2009)

No the person who bought it of oliver tewson never paid and i am asking opn behalf of him but to keep it easier i just said it like this i will get oliver to post on the other forum to confirm this. I have 109 feedback on ebay


----------

